# [SOLVED] Realtek AC'97 driver error? No sound for 2 years now! =(



## blown383 (Dec 18, 2010)

I reinstalled Windows XP with SP3 about 2 years ago and the sound on my computer hasn't worked since then. Now that I'm sick and tired of watching videos with no sound I decided to try and tackle this issue.

Apparently while trying to reinstall the audio driver I get a message telling me to locate Realtek audio driver "alcxwdm.sys" When I locate the file the computer reboots itself. I tried downloading the automatic file from the Realtek website but I get the same results.

I ran Everest and this is what I'm currently running:

*Motherboard:* CPU Type Intel Pentium 4, 3000 MHz (15 x 200) Motherboard Name Asus P4SD-VL 
Motherboard Chipset Intel Springdale i865PE 
System Memory 1024 MB (PC3200 DDR SDRAM) BIOS Type 
AMI (09/14/04) 
Communication Port Brother MFC-7820N 
USB Remote Setup Port (COM3) 
Communication Port Printer Port (LPT1) 

*Display:* Video Adapter NVIDIA GeForce FX 5200 (Microsoft Corporation) (128 MB) 
3D Accelerator nVIDIA GeForce FX 5200 
Monitor Sony SDM-HS73 [17" LCD] (1489644) 

*Multimedia:* Audio Adapter Intel 82801EB ICH5 - AC'97 Audio Controller [A-2/A-3] 


HELP! Thanks!

-B


----------



## JimE (Apr 16, 2009)

*Re: Realtek AC'97 driver error? No sound for 2 years now! =(*

The motherboard would appear to be an OEM model, which would indicate you have an OEM PC (ie: Dell, HP, etc.).

In which case you can go to the manufacturers website, search on the PC model number, and locate all of the drivers for your model.


----------



## blown383 (Dec 18, 2010)

*Re: Realtek AC'97 driver error? No sound for 2 years now! =(*



Dogg said:


> The motherboard would appear to be an OEM model, which would indicate you have an OEM PC (ie: Dell, HP, etc.).
> 
> In which case you can go to the manufacturers website, search on the PC model number, and locate all of the drivers for your model.


 
I tried searching for the correct drivers here:
[URL]http://esupport.sony.com/perl/swu-list.pl?mdl=PCVRS710GX[/URL]

But I'm not sure which one to install? :upset: 


-B


----------



## blown383 (Dec 18, 2010)

*Re: Realtek AC'97 driver error? No sound for 2 years now! =(*

As an updated I removed the Realtek drivers and uninstalled it. I downloaded the most current Realtek AC'97 drivers from here: [url]http://www.realtek.com.tw/Downloads/downloadsView.aspx?Langid=1&PNid=23&PFid=23&Level=4&Conn=3&DownTypeID=3&GetDown=false[/URL]

I tried installing the new driver's and half way through the install the computer would reboot and the blue screen of death would pop up. The error message was:

STOP: 0x0000007E (0x0C0000005, 0xEB67446D, 0xF982A7C, 0xF7982778)

portcls.sys Address EB67446D base at EB674000, Date Stamp 48025ccc

Any clue as to what the errors mean?

-B


----------



## JimE (Apr 16, 2009)

*Re: Realtek AC'97 driver error? No sound for 2 years now! =(*

Like the wrong driver. See here: http://support.microsoft.com/kb/330182

In any case, the manufacturers drivers are the best bet...at least until you get it working. It would appear that model has a modem installed, which may be sharing the audio chipset. The modem driver on the page you listed references the AC'97 driver.


----------



## blown383 (Dec 18, 2010)

*Re: Realtek AC'97 driver error? No sound for 2 years now! =(*

I also downloaded the modem driver and that took care of the yellow exclamation mark for the modem. I still don't have sound. =(

1) I have plenty of hard disk space.
2) The BIOS is current

I will have to try the other methods that Dogg posted.

-B


----------



## hitech (Oct 17, 2007)

*Re: Realtek AC'97 driver error? No sound for 2 years now! =(*

There is no video or audio drivers at the Sony website. Your video is by Microsoft so the audio must have been included with the operating sytem? Strange that they would have the motherboard chipset though. I will need two programs run on your machine. 1- Everest, Install it, hit report, all pages, plain .txt, save it. 2 Unknown Device Identifier, hit save, report, save device list. In your next reply, Go Advanced, hit paperclip, manage attachments and upload the two files.

http://www.majorgeeks.com/download4181.html

http://www.zhangduo.com/udi.html


----------



## blown383 (Dec 18, 2010)

*Re: Realtek AC'97 driver error? No sound for 2 years now! =(*



hitech said:


> There is no video or audio drivers at the Sony website. Your video is by Microsoft so the audio must have been included with the operating sytem? Strange that they would have the motherboard chipset though. I will need two programs run on your machine. 1- Everest, Install it, hit report, all pages, plain .txt, save it. 2 Unknown Device Identifier, hit save, report, save device list. In your next reply, Go Advanced, hit paperclip, manage attachments and upload the two files.
> 
> [url]http://www.majorgeeks.com/download4181.html[/URL]
> 
> [url]http://www.zhangduo.com/udi.html[/URL]


 
Per your request! Everest and Unknown Device Identifier scans attached!

-B


----------



## hitech (Oct 17, 2007)

*Re: Realtek AC'97 driver error? No sound for 2 years now! =(*

This is the closest one I could come up with. Sony is no help. Set a restore point, Unzip the file and run setup. Choose regular download from here.
http://www.megaupload.com/?d=3VMZABUW
Otherwize, buy a sound card.


----------



## blown383 (Dec 18, 2010)

*Re: Realtek AC'97 driver error? No sound for 2 years now! =(*



hitech said:


> This is the closest one I could come up with. Sony is no help. Set a restore point, Unzip the file and run setup. Choose regular download from here.
> [url]http://www.megaupload.com/?d=3VMZABUW[/URL]
> Otherwize, buy a sound card.


 
WOW!!!!!! I that link driver that you sent worked!!!! :grin: The funniest thing was my USB based sound card arrived today and your driver worked before I even installed it! Thanks alot!

-B


----------

